# My Tank at King Ed



## Bien Lim

this is what it looks like before after a week of set up but I found that its best to have a low maintenance tank if people are goin to see it eveyday so I decided to go low light set up...









and this is what it looks like now. very simple but easy to maintain and it keeps it looks for a long time, sorry for the quality of the pics.its pretty bright in there today so I have to shoot it on an angle...thanks for looking.


----------



## halonine

Nice looking tank! I was actually down at King Ed's a couple days ago and was checking these out for quite some time 

Do you do all of their display tanks?


----------



## onefishtwofish

you da man!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Wow! It looks awesome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I really like the new layout.


----------



## halonine

It looks pretty awesome in person, pictures never do a tank justice


----------



## eternity302

Gotta luv low light plants! =) Very very well done!


----------



## neven

awesome job, are you the guy who's been maintaining their fresh water show tanks for several years now?


----------



## thefishwife

*bowing* as always fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bien Lim

thanks for all your kind words


----------



## Bien Lim

thanks for the kind words and NO, there is another guy that maintain them, I just started maintaining tank at king ed for about 2 years now I think



halonine said:


> Nice looking tank! I was actually down at King Ed's a couple days ago and was checking these out for quite some time
> 
> Do you do all of their display tanks?


----------



## Bien Lim

NO, Im the new guy..lol



neven said:


> awesome job, are you the guy who's been maintaining their fresh water show tanks for several years now?


----------



## lotus

Stunning scapes Bien! When I first started getting into planted tanks Joel who maintains all of Kind Ed's show tanks is awesome! He setup and planted my 1st 75 gallon tank a few years ago.It was always gorgeous!! All I did was change the water and he did the rest every week...ahhh the good old days.


----------



## neven

Bien Lim said:


> NO, Im the new guy..lol


Probably seen you around there then  i used to drop in several times a week when i lived down the street  Definately going to have to swing by again one day to see this tank in person. I used to be impressed by the high growth, high tech planted tanks, but i've come to love the medium tech, low growth plants that are made to look just as good without the need to trim every 6 hours


----------



## Dustman

Beautiful tank! I haven't been to King Ed's in a while, perhaps I should go and see this in person.


----------



## Bien Lim

I know what u mean, low tech is nice and can b as good looking as the high tech ones. but some plants just dont look as good as when it is under some strong light.



neven said:


> Probably seen you around there then  i used to drop in several times a week when i lived down the street  Definately going to have to swing by again one day to see this tank in person. I used to be impressed by the high growth, high tech planted tanks, but i've come to love the medium tech, low growth plants that are made to look just as good without the need to trim every 6 hours


----------



## cody-reece

How much do you sell 75gal tanks? I have been wanting to go to your store. Just got to find it first lol. Like what bus to take from Kingsway and Tyne??


----------



## Dawna

cody-reece said:


> How much do you sell 75gal tanks? I have been wanting to go to your store. Just got to find it first lol. Like what bus to take from Kingsway and Tyne??


You can go to metro, take their 106 bus that goes down kingsway towards edmonds street. When you are near edmonds street theres a bus stop you get off at. Then you do a short walk across the street to get there. Can't miss it, its across the street from cattle cafe and value village.


----------



## cody-reece

Nice. I will have to go there. I have been going to Mr.pets For 3 years now. I wouldn't mind seen other pet shops too. Do they sell cheap snails and shrimps?


----------



## illogic

rainbows and harlequin rasboras, my 2 favourite fish


----------



## fishman8888

I have a bunch of bosemanis, so I would see that big male in the barebottom sale tank everytime i went in there (always caught my attention) and he was so pale and faded.... if thats the same one... holy... he looks amazing and so happy in your tank


----------



## bbqwing

great looking tank.


----------



## Unknown crim

Thats pretty cool is that your business card that are sitting by the display tank downstairs @ king eds?


----------



## Arcteryx

The planted display tanks are always a highlight for me when I drop by to get something  Awesome work.


----------

